# markland dam????



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone seen the river today or yesterday? Thinking of taking the boat over and hitting the dam! Didnt know what the river looked like after the past few days of rain! It looked and fished awesome the other day when i was there!
Black Crappie: 4
Channel Catfish: 8
Blue catfish: [email protected] 73 lb total (released)
Largemouth Bass: 11
Rockbass: 3
Sauger: 22
Saugeye: 2
Smallmouth Bass: 4
Walleye: 0
White Bass: 4
White Crappie: 1
LOL-- Buffalo carp 15

In the freezzzzerrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW, that is a heck of a day. Where is Markland at? Any shore fishing there? I'm going to fish the river some place on Monday, probably Greenup but would like to check our some other places.


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

Didnt get to fish below the dam today, had the 2 smaller boys and water was a little rough! Did launch at craigs creek, tried some of the drop offs outside the creeks! Got skunked


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

Fish markland again on 4/8/09 from 10:00 am til around 6:30 pm! River way up and nasty! Started out catching 2 sauger right off the bat, thought i was gonna have a good day! Didnt catch anything else until around 4 then one small channel cat! Then had a little fun with buffalo carp hit around 15 of them, they are just laying everywhere! I did see some monster spoonbill break water, im talking about a foot and a half across back tail! I will give it another try in a day or so! Anybody wants to hook up and do some fishing this week let me know, laid off work for a week so i wanna get out! Oh almost forgot, the crappie are in paint lick and the channel cats are starting to move in very slowly! Anybody have any info on meldahl?? Wanting to head up that way soon!


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

Will be fishing a tourney above markland tonight out of Craigs Creek Hopefully the rain won't scare to many boats tonight! Tourney runs from 5:30 to 8:30! $25.00 per boat plus $5.00 big fish! $30.00 isnt to bad, will be my 11 yr olds second tourney! I have noticed the smaller farm ponds and small creeks the bass are paired up and always one setting on nesting spot! We caught several last night by just flipping some plastic in the nest! Dont know about the big rivers and lakes yet! Im sure the big waters are still cooler than the small waters! We will see tonight i have a few nice bass located from practice a couple days ago, i hope they are still there!


----------

